# Let's hear it for Hobojoe!!



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations to all you Orlando fans on your teams excellent play this year. 

Those years of dragging bottom for draft picks are really beginning to payoff.

You guys are fortunate to have Hobojoe as a fellow fan of your team. There isn't a more likeable guy to be found here in bbb.net. He even came over to spread some good old fashioned Orlando Magic joy in our Portland Trailblazer thread.

Read it here! 

Good old Hobojoe...

What a sweet ****head.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:laugh: 

hobojoe is cool.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh man, this is just hilarious. I knew you Blazer fans were biased, but this is just sad. Just to clue you guys in who don't care to read that other thread, it was a thread about the Blazers' playoff chances and I posted saying I don't think they have any chance at all. I was then labeled a troll among other things, and several Blazer fans blew their tops.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Oh man, this is just hilarious. I knew you Blazer fans were biased, but this is just sad. Just to clue you guys in who don't care to read that other thread, it was a thread about the Blazers' playoff chances and I posted saying I don't think they have any chance at all. I was then labeled a troll among other things, and several Blazer fans blew their tops.


And look at them all storming over here to tell us about the Magic. It is so overwhelming. Good thing he made this "get-back-atcha" thread.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> And look at them all storming over here to tell us about the Magic. It is so overwhelming. Good thing he made this "get-back-atcha" thread.


It's not like I even started that thread in their. There was already a thread started about the Blazers playoff chances, and I said I don't think they have any. Am I missing something? Are you only allowed to post in a forum of a team you support or only as a guest if you have something optimistic to say? Hilarious.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

You've got a problem with compliments?

Isn't like I said anything negative here.

Did I?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> and I said I don't think



lol 

Don't be so hard on yourself!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reason for anyone to close this thread. This is way too much for me to watch. :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Please don't think this guy represents how all Portland fans are...

Here's what I posted over there...



> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Some of you guys are making Blazer fans as a whole look pretty damn pathetic with the way you are acting here.
> 
> Hobojoe isn't so bad. He just doesn't like the Blazers. So what? I don't like the Lakers. I've made it pretty clear during my time here that I really don't like the Lakers, but I don't think I've ever been shown any hostility by the Laker fans here (and I've made probably as many posts on the Laker board as hobojoe has made here.)
> ...


I do think we can all agree to hate mixum. Even the rest of us Blazer fans hate him.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

By the way, since it may or may not be clear, I am a Blazer fan. Not that it really ends up mattering I suppose...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazers > Magic


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Magic > Blazers :yes:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I am a Blazer fan.


Bull****


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> 
> 
> Bull****


You are the biggest baby I've ever had the displeasure of conversing with.

As Hap would say, I'll bet I've forgotten more about the Blazers then you've ever known about them.

You are just as bad as mixum.

Welcome to my fan club.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

:laugh: 

So now you're trying to tell people which team they are and aren't a fan of? This is hilarious.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> So now you're trying to tell people which team they are and aren't a fan of? This is hilarious.


Yep, you better believe it, SUCKA!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Blazers > Magic


Blazers Payroll > National Debt


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Orlando Mods > Portland Mods












(Just playing)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Warriors 113 > Magic 109

Ouch! That hurts...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

hobojoe is my long lost cousins uncles sisters husbands nephews brother in laws son. hehehehe


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hornets 91 > Blazers 80

Ouch! That hurts...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Who said i was a blazers fan?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Hornets 91 > Blazers 80
> 
> Ouch! That hurts...



:laugh:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I just felt a maturity level dropping. Get a life and stop being a hater on hobojoe. Oh and one other thing:

Magic (25-23 soon to be 26-23)> Blazers (20-27)


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Blazers Payroll > National Debt


:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't listen to Target. He doesn't have a clue about basketball.

Proof


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Who said i was a blazers fan?


You did.



> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> Once again another bad game from Van Exel 2-7 shooting, 4 points.....another loss for the Blazers.....*We* DESPERATELY need a true shooting guard......


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just became one yesterday......


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> I just became one yesterday......


How conveniant


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

quiete.......


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zagsfan20</b>!
> quiete.......


Is that like a mixture of quite and quiet? Interesting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah i feel ya hobojoe. They started geting mad at me because i thought flip would rather take the job in new york than the job in portland.
they brought it over to the wolves thread to haunt me pretty much.

I guess the truth is too much for the blazers' fans.....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> yeah i feel ya hobojoe. They started geting mad at me because i thought flip would rather take the job in new york than the job in portland.
> they brought it over to the wolves thread to haunt me pretty much.
> 
> I guess the truth is too much for the blazers' fans.....


It's just ridiculous that any non-Blazer fan that posts anything that isn't positive about the Blazers gets ripped into and called a troll.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> It's just ridiculous that any non-Blazer fan that posts anything that isn't positive about the Blazers gets ripped into and called a troll.


:yes: 

All I did was make a game thread and I got this response:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1812412#post1812412


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


:laugh: Damn Yu Peja Vu!


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,

long time Magic fan here just signed up, although I dont really ever get to see them. Just wanted to lend my support to Hobojoe and also JNice, who both represent the Magic well on the site and keep this forum alive from what i can tell as a former lurker :wink: I thought you guys should know the effort you put in is much appreciated, I didn't really feel the need to start a new thread as this one's semi-related, but at the same time i apologise for bringing this one back up... :biggrin:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

WhoRocks said:


> Hi,
> 
> long time Magic fan here just signed up, although I dont really ever get to see them. Just wanted to lend my support to Hobojoe and also JNice, who both represent the Magic well on the site and keep this forum alive from what i can tell as a former lurker :wink: I thought you guys should know the effort you put in is much appreciated, I didn't really feel the need to start a new thread as this one's semi-related, but at the same time i apologise for bringing this one back up... :biggrin:



Well I appreciate the sentiments and I am sure hobojoe does as well. So don't be a lurker! :biggrin:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Hi,
> 
> long time Magic fan here just signed up, although I dont really ever get to see them. Just wanted to lend my support to Hobojoe and also JNice, who both represent the Magic well on the site and keep this forum alive from what i can tell as a former lurker :wink: I thought you guys should know the effort you put in is much appreciated, I didn't really feel the need to start a new thread as this one's semi-related, but at the same time i apologise for bringing this one back up... :biggrin:


Welcome to the Magic board WhoRocks.


----------

